# No answer at Betterbee yesterday (lighting strike); but Brushy Mt. shipped



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I tried to call Betterbee yesterday but never got through. I wanted something that wasn't coming up on their online store so I needed to call them.

I finally called Brushy Mt. and I got through the first time. I was told that Brushy Mt. is about two weeks behind in their shipping so I paid the $10 to rush my order. The order was placed around 3:30 and it shipped last night. 

If anyone is interested, Brushy Mt. now sells a Medium Queen Castle that will make three 3-frame nucs...


....I just called Betterbee to see if they were answering and I learned that they were hit by lighting and that their computers and phone were out.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*I also tried*

I also tried to call Better Bee for 3 days now! No answer and their email address is no good... I would like to find out about my order that I already paid for... Kinda scary when you pay for something then they never answer the phone and the email is bad.:scratch:


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

I got a shipping notice email from them yesterday (3/31) and my order is on the truck today. They've been a bit slow filling my orders, but it's a busy time of year.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The rush has begun!


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

MAXANT said:


> The rush has begun!



That may be true, but..... I also talked to betterbee yesterday - Tina was her name - she said that a thunderstorm knocked out their computers or something - she said to call back tomorrow (today) which I did numerous times - either busy or ringing nonstop.

I need to cancel an item that is backordered so the rest of my order can ship - I already bought the item from brushy mountain and don't want betterbee to get the item and ship and be stuck with extras - but mostly I just want my order to ship!


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

I just recieved an order from betterbee it took a few weeks but it got here.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*Well...*

Well doing good business means you inform your customers if you are running behind on filling orders. I called Brushy, and right off the bat they told me that they are 1.5 weeks behind on filling orders. I appreciate that because if I can not wait that long I can find someone else that is not that swamped. But, to take orders knowing that you are behind on filling them and not informing your customers is bad business:no:.

I understand that it is the busy time of year, but BEE upfront with your customers. What email address did you use to get in touch with them, because the one that is on their site keeps kicking back.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

*$10 in house rush fee at Brushy MT*

I paid the $10 and my items shipped about four hours later...



Bee_Sweet said:


> Well doing good business means you inform your customers if you are running behind on filling orders. I called Brushy, and right off the bat they told me that they are 1.5 weeks behind on filling orders. I appreciate that because if I can not wait that long I can find someone else that is not that swamped. But, to take orders knowing that you are behind on filling them and not informing your customers is bad business:no:.
> 
> I understand that it is the busy time of year, but BEE upfront with your customers. What email address did you use to get in touch with them, because the one that is on their site keeps kicking back.


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

*Finally got through*

I tried maybe 10 different times this morning - either busy or ringing nonstop - until I finally got on their automated system - once I chose the right option - I was put on hold for 5 minutes - no big deal  - just glad my order is on it's way.

Becky was the representative I talked to - she was very pleasant, during what I'm sure is a crazy time.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

The thing to consider in this day and age is that if computers are down, it's hard to do anything, even see what orders you have. I work part time at HR Block and if our front desk computer goes down it's total chaos because someone calls to schedule an appointment and we don't know what slots are available, or who will be there when. That's when I wish everything was on paper


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

This emal worked for me "Betterbee Customer Service" < [email protected] >


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

I called them today about noon and got right through. I might have been lucky but they seemed like they were back on track since the storm.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I placed an order with betterbee, then called to make a change. I found out that it would be a week before shipment. I canceled the order and got my stuff from another supplier within 4 days. 

I can't believe that any company would run a retail business where it takes a week to ship out of the warehouse. Too much competition for that lack of customer service.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't think it's a lack of customer service. It's more like ill equipped for a growing industry. They are all getting a little better it seems like and expanding to meet the spring demands better. You are fortunate to find someone that could fill your order quickly. The fact that more people are getting into sales and taking advantage of the growth is taking off some of the pressure for the larger suppliers. Not something I'm sure they want to have happen, but when theirs a void and money to be made, it's going to happen.

I remember making that comment about a year ago and being disagreed with.  Told you so, all you doubting Thomas'.  I love it when I'm right!! It don't happen to often!

I still think there's room for growth in sales, especially if the beeks keep coming like they have.

But for all you beeks coming on board. You need to show a little patience this time of year. It's the peak season for sales and it can get slow. You're likely to get your feelings hurt if you don't. It's still best to buy in the fall as much as you can for your next years plans if you want to get it quick and not have to exercise your patience. If you insist on procrastinating until spring, you are going to likely not have what you need and find yourself living with the suppliers own scheduling, not your own. Then we'll find you here in consumer reports complaining about not having same day delivery.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am suprised how impatient people are these days. We are now entering the busy season. opcorn:
I usually wait until the last minute myself, but my wallet teaches me a lesson! :doh:


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> I am suprised how impatient people are these days. We are now entering the busy season. opcorn:
> I usually wait until the last minute myself, but my wallet teaches me a lesson! :doh:


I decided not to place an order this morning because they could not ship this afternoon and they wanted me to pay shipping With the economy slowing you would think they could at least offer to come assemble the stuff I do buy


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Yes, I do think that we all need to have a little patience, and also think to order ahead of time. :thumbsup:

That said, some of these businesses have been around a long time, and you'd think that by now they would be able to anticipate the needs of the busy season! Come on - hire some part-timers, get your inventory up, work out the details of a good warehousing and delivery system. This isn't the stone age - get with it, suppliers!

Ok, I feel better.


MM


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

MapMan said:


> Yes, I do think that we all need to have a little patience, and also think to order ahead of time. :thumbsup:
> 
> That said, some of these businesses have been around a long time, and you'd think that by now they would be able to anticipate the needs of the busy season! Come on - hire some part-timers, get your inventory up, work out the details of a good warehousing and delivery system. This isn't the stone age - get with it, suppliers!
> 
> ...


The economy has created problems for everyone  (sarcasm)


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> The economy has created problems for everyone


I saw your new add the bc today. Looks like you have plenty on inventory. There was a certain clothing accesory missing from the add though.


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I have worked in retail all my life. Most retailers have many seasons to deal with. If they don't do it right, profits suffer and depending on the business they may not be in business for the next season. Much work in preparing for seasonal demand is done in many retailers in regard to inventory and labor. 

Think of seasons that are even shorter than the spring of beekeeping. Here are some examples. In all of these cases most of the demand is less than 1 month and some as short as a week. Think about it, 80% of sales of yearly in one or two weeks
-Halloween
-Easter
-Baseball
-Christmas
-Hurricanes

Of course there are more. 

My point is just the same as someone else stated already. Many of these companies have been doing this for many years and should know by now what the demand will be and should be ready for it.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Derek said:


> I saw your new add the bc today. Looks like you have plenty on inventory. There was a certain clothing accesory missing from the add though.


The element of suprise.........opcorn:


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*Impatience*

:sQuote:
Originally Posted by *MapMan*  
_Yes, I do think that we all need to have a little patience, and also think to order ahead of time. :thumbsup:

That said, some of these businesses have been around a long time, and you'd think that by now they would be able to anticipate the needs of the busy season! Come on - hire some part-timers, get your inventory up, work out the details of a good warehousing and delivery system. This isn't the stone age - get with it, suppliers!

Ok, I feel better.


MM_


I think some are misunderstanding what I had said earlier. It is not impatience, its frustration at the inconsiderate businesses that misinform or do not inform at all when they are behind. Just BEE upfront about your situation and backlog. I WILL get mad when I have been charged for my order and 2 weeks goes by only to get a call saying that they do not have my order in stock or when I call after 2 weeks of PATIENTLY waiting only to be told that they are behind and it will be a week before they can ship... That’s not good business :no:


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

*email I got today*

Betterbee, Inc.
April 06, 2009 

Dear Valued Customers
On Sunday evening, March 29, 2009, the warehouses at Betterbee were struck by an extraordinarily severe lightning storm that disrupted our network, multiple computers, and most of our telephone lines. 


Our main telephone exchange box was found burning in an adjacent field. Fortunately and most importantly, none of our employees and neighbors were injured, nor were our buildings impacted. However, it has taken seven (7) full days of round-the-clock efforts by technicians and staff to resolve the computer and sporadic phone disruptions caused by the lightning strikes. While we were able to post information on our web site earlier this week to inform our customers that our computers and phones were down due to the storm, we were unable until this afternoon to notify our loyal customers via e-mail of the difficulties we experienced. 


We are extremely grateful for the patience, forbearance and good wishes that have been extended to all of our staff during this difficult week. We are back online and fully operational and want to assure you that we are working overtime to fulfill your orders.
Sincerely, 
Your Friends in Beekeeping
at Betterbee, Inc.


----------



## Dubhe (Jul 19, 2007)

Ordered shortly after this incident & it was processed and delivered to my house within 3 days. No complaints from me.


----------

